# Sometroll



## sometroll (Sep 7, 2010)

Name: Troll (what people call me)
Age: over 1 but not over 9000
Sex: where? 
Species:  Troll
my ego Height:  7-9 ft.
Weight:  for how long?
Appearance: random
- Hair and fur: hair is fur... kinda...
- Markings: sarcasm
- Eye color:  only red when FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU.....
Behavior and Personality:  Trollin

Skills: Trolling.
Likes: Trolling.
Dislikes:  YOU
Clothing/Personal Style: Trollish
Picture: (a Troll)

Goal:  to make you- Mad/Angry/Upset/Raged/Laugh/Quit/Lose/become a troll yourself.
Profession: Troll
Personal quote: "Hi"
Theme song: they see me trollin.. 
Birthdate: Now
Star sign:  The Troll

Favorite food:   the anger and rage from posters.
Favorite drink: the sadness and depression from posters.
Favorite location:  the forum post you care most about.
Favorite weather:  chocolate rain.
Favorite color:  any color you hate

Least liked food:  Forum posts that pwn trolls
Least liked drink: Forum Posts that get me banned.
Least liked location:  Forums that i am banned From
Least liked weather:  QQ rain.

Favorite person:  TrollMaster9000
Least liked person:  YOU
Friends:  everyone... BUT YOU
Relations: with your mother.
Enemies:  with YOU
Significant other:  your mother.
Orientation:  your mother.


----------



## Icky (Sep 7, 2010)

seems like you're trying too hard here, bro


----------



## Code Red (Sep 7, 2010)

Close this please.


----------



## Koronikov (Sep 7, 2010)

cool story bro, welcome to the forums, we are all trolls here


----------



## Icky (Sep 7, 2010)

Code Red said:


> Close this please.


 
Lolwut, why? Trolling's not against any rules here.


----------



## Fay V (Sep 7, 2010)

Just let him have his "lulz I'm a troll" thread and we can move on. it's not like he's actually doing anything interesting.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 7, 2010)

First rule of fight club is don't try so hard


----------



## CerbrusNL (Sep 7, 2010)

Trolls that try too hard usually fail at trolling, unless you're intentionally horrible


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 7, 2010)

CerbrusNL said:


> Trolls that try too hard usually fail at trolling, unless you're intentionally horrible


 
Unless it's what Desuchan told me: if someone's telling you how to troll, you're a master troll.


----------



## Samael234 (Sep 7, 2010)

Ewwww, you'r fave colour is yellow? You'r a sick sick person!


----------



## sometroll (Sep 7, 2010)

mm allot of people don't seem to like my character  i must be doing something right.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 7, 2010)

sometroll said:


> mm allot of people don't seem to like my character  i must be doing something right.


 
"Durrhurr I troll you".

Right.


----------



## sometroll (Sep 7, 2010)

Molly said:


> "Durrhurr I troll you".
> 
> Right.


 
exactly


----------



## CerbrusNL (Sep 7, 2010)

sometroll said:


> exactly


 Wrong.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 7, 2010)

CerbrusNL said:


> Wrong.


 
[mindless "this" post]

It's kind of depressing how terribad this guy is.

Post dead puppies or something, don't waste our time.


----------



## sometroll (Sep 7, 2010)

CerbrusNL said:


> Wrong.


 
again. Exactly. =D


----------



## Code Red (Sep 8, 2010)

THREADLOCK:  It's about that time.


----------



## Machine (Sep 8, 2010)

You suck on so many levels, OP.


----------



## Asswings (Sep 8, 2010)

Molly said:


> [mindless "this" post]
> 
> It's kind of depressing how terribad this guy is.
> 
> Post dead puppies or something, don't waste our time.



This. I mean seriously?

This guy makes me facepalm.
I am now sad I keep getting labeled with the same internet sticker as him.


----------



## Code Red (Sep 8, 2010)

Just stop posting here.  You know he's getting his lulz out of this right now.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Sep 9, 2010)

learn2lulz, OP

seriously, your response is worse than of this guy

and trolls are always horny

sex them now


----------

